# New from Ohio



## capita155 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi my name is Josh and I'm also located in nw Ohio and I'm lookn for some new people to snowboard with if u wanna chat hit me back....later


----------



## uninc.mike (Nov 7, 2011)

whats up guys im from medina! yall looking forward to bmbw being open lol?

About your rust, If you take it to a shop that does a tune up for you they can run it through a machine that will remove most of the rust when they sharpen the edge ect.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

capita155 said:


> Hi my name is Josh and I'm also located in nw Ohio and I'm lookn for some new people to snowboard with if u wanna chat hit me back....later


Hey Josh, I'm in Toledo, where are you at?



uninc.mike said:


> whats up guys im from medina! yall looking forward to bmbw being open lol?
> 
> About your rust, If you take it to a shop that does a tune up for you they can run it through a machine that will remove most of the rust when they sharpen the edge ect.



Hey mike, thanks for the advice. I actually just ended up putting together a tuning kit and took care of all of it myself. I figure I might as well save the cash and get some practice doing some tuning on a cheap board so when I upgrade I can maintain a more expensive one.


----------

